# What is the difference in Graco RTX Series? I can't find anything to show me online!



## 5StarCoLLC (May 7, 2021)

So I'm finally going to upgrade from my Graco RTX 1000 I have been using to the RTX 1500.. I noticed they had series differences but I can't find the documentation online anywhere including GRACO site. It does show side by side / vs other models ect but nothing to say what exactly the series are! The one I was trying to find out is the RTX1500 vs the 1500sp? what is the diff? What are the other model series mean? They have a TI i believe and others. 

Thank you!
Danny


----------

